# General > Sport >  WEATHER COLD...ACADEMY HOT! Wick Academy: 8  Ft William: 1

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*WEATHER COLD...ACADEMY HOT! Wick Academy: 8  Ft William: 1*

Report By Noel Donaldson    WICK Academy banished their Scottish Cup blues and demonstrated the sort of soccer that  would have seen them cruise into the next round.     It was back home at Harmsworth Park on Saturday and Highland League business and, the fans that braved the wintry temperature were treated to a feast of football that produced a heart-warming barrowload of eight goals.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

